# "ma gastronomia"



## tzvika (Sep 7, 2012)

Hallo evryone.
Say did someone have any idea where i can gat "ma gastronomy"
By fernand point , the english edition from 1974 in resanble price ??
 thx ahead !!


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi tzvika,


It's the same as the 1974 version, only with an introduction from Keller.

CDF


----------

